# Kittens not recognizing mother cat after spaying the mother



## mickeyandthecubs (Aug 23, 2013)

So I finally got my cat spayed but now my kittens won't recognize her and hiss madly when they see their mom 

I recognize this is probably because of the vet/medicine smell, but the whole situation is so heartbreaking and only in the morning the mother and kittens were bonding so intimately.

I don't have vanilla extract or anything like that in the house, is there something else I can use to normalize their smells? Between this and watching the weakened, lifeless state of a once lively cat I'm beginning to regret spaying her..

(some more background on my cats is in http://www.catforum.com/forum/37-behavior/222354-outdoor-mother-cat-wants-take-kittens-out-play.html
)
http://www.catforum.com/forum/37-behavior/222354-outdoor-mother-cat-wants-take-kittens-out-play.html


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

'They will settle down. It's because she is probably acting strangely and smells different. When I brought Missy home from her surgery she had her cone on and Maddie almost attacked her. Keep them separated for awhile until the scent wears off, they'll soon settle back in to her.

You could rub them with a towel and then rub mom.


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

Get a small towel or baby blanket or, even better, use one that the kittens have already been laying on, and pet the mother cat with it, paying special attention to her cheeks (cats have scent glands on either side of their heads, so this will help with the scent exchange). Next, rub each of the kittens with the towel to deposit mommy's scent on them. Now take the towel and rub mommy again, followed by the kittens. Rinse, lather, repeat, numerous times. By exchanging scents this way, mommy and kittens should start to smell much more familiar to each other. This is what we do when we bring any of our cats home from the vets, so that none of the others target the stinky "intruder". I honestly think the kittens will probably come around on their own, once mommy starts to smell less like the vet's office, scent isn't the only way that cats recognize each other, but exchanging scents will help to calm things down more quickly.


----------



## mickeyandthecubs (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks Marcia and dt8hd. 

This might be a silly question - but after they come around, will the kittens ever recognize that this is actually their mother and not some random cat that they've now accepted into their fold?

The saddest part is probably that the mother obviously recognizes her kittens. I might be reading into it too closely, but she seemed to be meowing in a sad and forlorn manner after she realized the kittens weren't receptive.


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

Once mommy starts to smell more like herself the kittens will recognize her.


----------



## mickeyandthecubs (Aug 23, 2013)

Okay, things have escalated.

One of the kittens hissed at the mother again, but the other kitten thought SHE was being hissed at! Now the two kittens have started furiously hissing and posturing at each other (hair standing erect and all) and they're still mad at the mother too.

Now I've put each cat in a separate room. Whew!

(I've been using the rubbing-the-towel trick too, the kittens are hissing at the towel now lol)


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

Lol! Yeah, kittens are very smell oriented, especially when they're little. I wouldn't separate everyone though, posturing and even a little bit of batting or wrestling isn't something I'd be concerned about, and the longer the kittens are apart, the more time it will take for them to accept each other again. Kittens tend to be much more accepting, and they don't really all-out fight like adult cats can. It's completely normal for siblings to get hissy with one another, so I would probably just let them work it out. As for mom, I probably wouldn't separate her and the kittens either, unless mom started to react aggressively to the kittens or the kittens were really bothering her.


----------



## Blakeney Green (Jan 15, 2013)

They'll recognize their mom once she stops smelling like the vet office and starts smelling like home again.


----------



## mickeyandthecubs (Aug 23, 2013)

I'm supposed to take her again to the vet tomorrow morning (to replace the dressing) so whatever progress has been made (zilch) will be rest once I bring he back I suppose. 

On the bright side, the mother ate her first few morsels of food an hour back, although she refuses the medication (anti-biotics) that I'm supposed to give with her food.

Looks like momma cat wants to go outside again though, super-weakened state and all. Needless to say she's not getting he wish...

PS: thanks all for your replies again, this forum truly is great!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Any Updates on Mama & babies? ?


----------



## mickeyandthecubs (Aug 23, 2013)

@7cats2dogs - thanks for checking! 

The vet replaced the dressing on Mama today and said she was healing fine. Her appetite has vastly improved too. 

One of the kittens has now recognized mama and lets mom lick her! The other kitten is still a bit confused but bold enough to come close.

The vet said it's probably not a good idea to let her nurse the kittens when we eventually remove the dressing as all the milk built up so far will turn acidic by then and may cause vomiting/an upset stomach in the kittens.

I have no idea when the dressing should be removed, I should have asked the vet.


----------



## mickeyandthecubs (Aug 23, 2013)

4th day after spay update:

The mother cat is alert and eating/drinking per normal, however she is too afraid to jump  She has problems even jumping off from the bed to the floor; she walks up to the edge and whimpers for half a minute before managing a clumsy jump.

Could she just be overly sensitive to the anesthesia? I'm really beginning to regret spaying her now. What was once a healthy, happy, super-athletic mama cat is now reduced to a troubled cat that even her own kittens aren't able to recognize...


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

She will get better! She just needs to 
heal...keep a close eye on her wound for signs of infection. Though you might be regretting getting her spayed, right now, the benefits to her future health outweigh
how she's feeling at this moment in time...
Give her plenty of extra lovins' and Special Treats! Maybe you can get creative and put something next to the bed she can hop onto first, then onto the bed? And she can get down the same way.
She still really shouldn't be "jumping" around yet.
The kittens will come around be for long.

Do check with your Vet, about when to remove the dressing. When was the last time it was checked or re-dressed?

Hang in there!


----------



## mickeyandthecubs (Aug 23, 2013)

7cats2dogs said:


> She will get better! She just needs to
> heal...keep a close eye on her wound for signs of infection. Though you might be regretting getting her spayed, right now, the benefits to her future health outweigh
> how she's feeling at this moment in time...
> Give her plenty of extra lovins' and Special Treats! Maybe you can get creative and put something next to the bed she can hop onto first, then onto the bed? And she can get down the same way.
> ...


Last dressing was yesterday and there's one more due tomorrow. BTW my vet has covered up the dressing with a jacket-like cloth that they've secured across her torso and underside. Not sure if this is what's making it hard for her to jump... thanks for your reply though!


----------



## 3gatos (Nov 28, 2012)

Do NOT let her jump! If she is trying to, I would confine her to a dog kennel for at least a week until her sutures heal. Jumping can tear the incision and her guts will end up on the floor! Sorry to be so graphic, but I've seen it happen!


----------

